# Let decaying leaves stay in the tank



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it beneficial to leave the dead or dying plant in the tank or should I take it out? Like dacaying leaves or anything?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

remove them, its the equivalent of trimming dead leaves/branches from a tree. No benefit for leaving them in there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it ill harm the tank wouldnt it ?

ammonia goes up or something?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> it ill harm the tank wouldnt it
> 
> ammonia goes up or something


 please explain how the ammonia goes up? The waste from a plant is different from waste from an animal. You cant go around arbitrarily saying things like "ammonia will go up"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Paul said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > it ill harm the tank wouldnt it
> ...


 its more of a question

ill edit for you


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i dont see any benefit in leaving the dead trimmings or leaves in there...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > it ill harm the tank wouldnt it
> ...


 Deadleafs decay, and when organic matter decays (plant or animal), ammonia and other byproducts of decomposition are released. It also deprives the water from oxygen, since the process uses up alot of O2.
This is not a bad thing in open water, but in a fish tank it can have negative consequences. Therefore, I'd always remove dead/dying plant matter from an aquarium.


----------

